# dhcpcd, apache must be restarted on boot

## audiodef

Since the last world update, my server is behaving strangely. I have to ssh in, restart dhcpcd, then restart apache. After that, things work fine. Before doing this, I get server not found errors when trying to browse to my server. 

Any ideas why this is happening?

----------

## toralf

You didn't forget to update all the ._cfg000 files ?

----------

## audiodef

I run etc-update whenever Portage tells me to. There's currently nothing for etc-update to do.

----------

## chiefbag

Did you check that apache was actually running the first time you ssh d into the box after you did the update. 

Is this on a private subnet using only dhcp from the router or do you also have a dns server on this network. 

My point being that it would be more likely that apache did not restart after the reboot as if you were able to ssh to the box then dhcp must have loaded correctly after the reboot. Otherwise you would not have been able to ssh to the box. 

Have you got apache added to the runlevel. 

I would recommend rebooting the server and watching the boot process from a terminal

----------

## chiefbag

Also for future reference I find that dispatch-conf is an easier way of deploying new config files, just emerge gentoolkit

----------

## Ant P.

Are the init scripts starting before the network script, maybe?

----------

## chiefbag

I would think that in the apache init file there is always the "need net" directive. 

But I would agree that this sounds like some issue with the runlevel scripts.

----------

